# Knee Pads that DO NOT MOVE



## Ragon192 (Jan 10, 2018)

I need some knee pads that won't slide down when I crash. I've gotten stitches in my knee twice in the past six months while wearing knee pads. Both times (two different knee pads) they slid down when I crashed.

Let me know what works for you and if they fit true to size!

Thanks


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

The sleeve style tend to slide. You need at least one strap in my opinion. I like the Race Face Ambush or Flank (Ambush with shin guards). The Flank gets pretty warm so I wear the Ambush pads most rides. I mostly forget they're there.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

not rocket science

tape them

https://www.amazon.com/Mueller-Athl...56jd_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&th=1


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

My Pocs never move and I've crashed lots.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

My Leatt Airflex Pros are pull-ons. They're very comfortable, very durable, and I've never had them slip.

Having said that, slippage is likely to be at least partially dependent on leg anatomy.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Harryman said:


> My Pocs never move and I've crashed lots.


I'm yet to crash with my POC Joint, so I can't give a real experience report, but the way they fit I don't think they will move.
I bought a size Large, and it fits really really snug, I have:
*Calf* - 39cm
*10cm above knee* - 45cm
So going by theirs chart I would be in the lower half of the L size, but they run small and they are at the limit for my muscles.
If I had bigger muscles I don't think they would fit comfortably with the L size.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Really like my Endura pads.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Race Face Ambush have slid down during a crash. Luckily they absorbed the initial impact and my knee didn't hit anything else after.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

You didn't mention what type (sock style, with straps) of pads let you down (no pun intended!) or where you are riding as the type of terrain plays in to what types of pads will work or not work.

Example - Arizona equals rocks and pokey materials which may be a different type of pad than say Montana or North Carolina.

I have had good luck with RF Flank, bad luck with Demon Hyper, and great luck with Leatt 3DF and Hybrid as well as your 661 Kyle Strait type pads.

I think the following are pretty true - fit is important obviously, pads with straps are going to stay put better, pads with a hard or low friction surface are going to help as far as skidding around on the ground.

I had to go XL in a RF and a L in Leatt. Normally I wear a Large in knee/shin pads but the RF tended to be tight above the knee.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Ion K-Pact have large straps top and bottom. Best pad I've ever used thus far... 

Another thing to consider is buying pads with removable impact absorbers if they use the type that hardens upon impact as this material is not intended to be laundered.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

As others have mentioned, no one knows your anatomy. What works for me may not work for you.

Having said that, I’ve used a lot of various knee pads over the years here in AZ. Currently running Leatt Airflex Pro and they’re the best pads I’ve personally used. Will they work for you? No idea.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

After trying a number of diff pads, the key features I absolutely must have in a knee pad:

- a non-stretchy adjustable strap that goes above the calf, just under the back of the knee.
- soft flexible armor pads, or small segmented stiff pads

Instantly disqualified if it doesn't have the above. Pads that fit too loose and/or stretch, tend to move upon crashing, leading to "road rash" between your knee and pad. When the padding cups the knee too far vertically, it tends to dig into the shin when you stand up straight (if the Leatt's padding was of a stiffer material, that would seem painful). I'll add a personal peeve: if it comes with silicone grippers on the ends, it's also disqualified. Seriously, F these grippers--they give me rashes and in-grown hairs. 

I much prefer pads that have extended coverage. Knee pads with a sleeve that extends up the ham/thigh, and down the shin is a plus, but not mandatory; it helps keep the dirt out of the inside of the pad, and covers up unsightly bare thighs from being seen between the pads and your shorts.

RaceFace Flanks look super good, among the pads mentioned here. Checked out the Ion K-Pact, but kind of skeptical; I like the look of the K-Pact Select though. The 7idp Transition would be in the running if they had their lower strap like the Troy Lee raid, and ditched the silicone grippers, as a minimalist option. I see in the pics, their lower sleeve is worn rolled up above the calf, which means there's a lot of useless material being bunched up there.

Sorta related: I'd wear elbow guards only if they were built into a shirt. Never found one that didn't slip down, that wasn't part of a compression suit. Been getting away with long sleeve moto/DH jerseys that have light foam sewn into the sleeves.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

7idp sam hill knee. My favorite knee pad by a long shot at the moment. I bought based on the fit chart and they fit perfectly. I like them so much I bought a second pair and put them in the closet for when these wear out.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

ninjichor said:


> After trying a number of diff pads, the key features I absolutely must have in a knee pad:
> 
> - a non-stretchy adjustable strap that goes above the calf, just under the back of the knee.
> - soft flexible armor pads, or small segmented stiff pads
> ...


I have TLD Raid and Ion E-Lite elbows, both are excellent and stay in place, previously I've never found an arm pad that stayed put.

I wouldn't buy Raid pads again though as the knees have stretched out over time, and I've had that issue with other TLD pads as well, imo the shock dr pads are garbage because of this, and my Lopes pads are the same, now unuseable because they stretched out. The TLD pads also have inferior elastic straps that stretch out over time... Raids also don't have removable D30. I'm done with TLD until they catch back up to their competition, if they ever do.


----------



## Ragon192 (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies! The first time I was wearing 661 Rage Hard knee pads. They are a knee sleeve that has one strap at the top. The second time I was wearing a pair of TLD’s. Not sure which model but they have a strap at the top and bottom. 

So far I have been basing the measurements off my thigh (which is usually a Med) and not my calf (which is usually a small). I maybe should start ordering a smaller size and see if that helps. Unfortunately the local shop doesn’t keep knee pads in stock where I could try several on.

Leaning towards the RF Flank or Ion k-pact at this point.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Fox launch pro? Double strapped. Don’t move hard shell. Not bad to pedal


----------



## Section ThirtyOne (Jul 6, 2017)

Harryman said:


> My Pocs never move and I've crashed lots.


Ditto on both counts!


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I have finally discovered The pads which do not move, not even a bit.
ION K-Pact knee.
I have tried and returned at least 6 different pads including some POC, TLD, Race Face, IXS, G-form...
ION fit is very tight and like most I had to upsize as well. ION is well known for their surfers equipment and can make some well fitted stuff.
They are very comfortable and light with great protection. 
Unless you are looking for pads which stay cool, these are perfect. However, they aren't hotter than any other pads with a similar level of protection.
I ride in SoCal summer and they do not bother me. Maybe because the fit is excelent.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

jazzanova said:


> I have finally discovered The pads which do not move, not even a bit.
> ION K-Pact knee.


How do the back feel behind your knee?

I usually go for a open design like the 661 because they seem too disappear when pedaling.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

TraxFactory said:


> How do the back feel behind your knee?
> 
> I usually go for a open design like the 661 because they seem too disappear when pedaling.


There is a cutout at the back. It also helps in removing the insert. These are the most comfortable pads I have ever tried, no rubbing anywhere.
There is a version with a zipper on the side, those pads can be fully open and removed without taking the shoes off.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

davec113 said:


> Ion K-Pact have large straps top and bottom. Best pad I've ever used thus far...
> 
> Another thing to consider is buying pads with removable impact absorbers if they use the type that hardens upon impact as this material is not intended to be laundered.


Something like this will be my next set of pads. They check everything I am looking for, as long as they fit. I want straps on top and bottom, removable or washable inserts, fabric on back.

My current pads (iXS Flow Evo+) have slipped down in a couple crashes enough that I scraped above the knee a little bit. They have a strap on bottom, no strap on top, the 3DF style insert (removable), and are more of the slip on style, aside from the bottom strap, which keeps them from slipping while pedaling. I was in between sizes and went for the smaller size which was probably a mistake.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

movingmountain said:


> Fox launch pro? Double strapped. Don't move hard shell. Not bad to pedal


Work for me too.


----------



## jasonryen (Mar 27, 2018)

No straps...

But I've been rockin the Fly Racing Lite knee pads since April. They've held up very well, never move or slip and I'm pretty crashy!


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

movingmountain said:


> Fox launch pro? Double strapped. Don't move hard shell. Not bad to pedal





Grooverider said:


> Work for me too.


3rded. I picked up a pair not long ago and they've stayed in place through a number of bike park crashes. Not bad for pedaling, though I haven't done too much.


----------

